# Another riddle



## camocook (Jul 22, 2008)

What do you call a cow with no legs?


----------



## bbq addict (Jul 22, 2008)

I'd call that dinner!


----------



## mrwizardgi (Jul 22, 2008)

ground beef?


----------



## camocook (Jul 22, 2008)

ground beef it is


----------



## garyt (Jul 22, 2008)

Don't pay to call her, She ain't gonna come by you  anyway


----------



## ivanb (Jul 22, 2008)

Ground Beef


----------



## txbigred (Jul 22, 2008)

Alex, I'll take "what do you call a dog with no legs" for $100 LOL

Dave


----------

